# The Villages



## Tom Young (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought that some people who have never heard of "The Villages"... a retirement community in Central Florida, might enjoy this Fact Sheet.  We live in a somehat smaller community about 15 miles away...
FWIW... as far as I can tell the "facts" really are true.  We looked, but it was a trifle too large for us, but very, very nice.

Hint... 621 holes of golf in 31 executive (9 hole) courses and 12 Championship courses. 50,00 golf carts... 1915 streets, 100 tennis courts... 555 softball teams... 2200 "clubs"... 100+ eating establishments, new homes 200  to 250 each month.

Playing 36 holes of golf per day, it would take 15 days to complete all of the holes, without repeating a single one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

Population of over 93,000?!? That's not a retirement community, that's a small country! layful:

It sounds nice, but a little too rich for my wallet. Besides, I'm not a golfer or a tennis player and I don't join clubs. I'll probably just settle on living on a dinghy in the Everglades.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

No Florida for me, thanks.  But, I'm glad you're happy there.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

Tom Young said:


> Thought that some people who have never heard of "The Villages"... a retirement community in Central Florida, might enjoy this Fact Sheet.  We live in a somehat smaller community about 15 miles away...
> FWIW... as far as I can tell the "facts" really are true.  We looked, but it was a trifle too large for us, but very, very nice.
> 
> Hint... 621 holes of golf in 31 executive (9 hole) courses and 12 Championship courses. 50,00 golf carts... 1915 streets, 100 tennis courts... 555 softball teams... 2200 "clubs"... 100+ eating establishments, new homes 200  to 250 each month.
> ...



Have been there twice to visit a friend, Tom. Have relatives all over your area. We are on the right coast, Palm Bay, in a small, over 55 park. Been there since 99. We still go north in summer to upper NYS. Love the area and the ocean.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't want to live where there is a golf course in the same county. :noway:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Have been there twice to visit a friend, Tom. Have relatives all over your area. We are on the right coast, Palm Bay, in a small, over 55 park. Been there since 99. We still go north in summer to upper NYS. Love the area and the ocean.



I'll be darned - Palm Bay is one of the areas I was considering moving to.

I might be picking your brain in the future, Pappy.


----------



## Rooner (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you for posting this, I opened it to learn more. I was curious about the Livelong Learning College so Googled it for details: looks like it is no longer, it closed 12/21/16. Boo! Is there similar opportunity at perhaps a local community college in your area? Just curious!


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 5, 2017)

Many years ago stayed with friends at "Top of the World" one of the first retirement
places in Florida.  Wonder whether it still exists.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes it does. Ocala, Florida.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 6, 2017)

For those that care to associate with a like minded political party, you may want to check out how the Villages leans. I had relatives that bought a house there and could not stand the one sided political atmosphere.  They moved to another part of Florida.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 6, 2017)

tortiecat said:


> Many years ago stayed with friends at "Top of the World" one of the first retirement
> places in Florida.  Wonder whether it still exists.



There are two Top of the Worlds,  The original is in Clearwater and consists of 2 and 3 story apartment condos totaling 94 buildings.  The newer one is up in the Ocala region and is a community of private homes.  They both have web sites.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 6, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't want to live where there is a golf course in the same county. :noway:



Developers of retirement communities have a fixation with golf even though the majority of residents don't play.  If you don't play then golf courses are a liability because they are quite expensive to maintain.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 14, 2017)

I believe I had heard of The Villages. Interesting facts.  Much larger than a "Village" though.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 15, 2017)

http://www.villages-news.com/get-safe-sex-memo/

The Villages has often been supposed to have Florida's highest STD... sexually transmitted disease... rate.  Above is an "interesting" article about that published in The Villages newspaper.


----------

